# Bulk sunflower seed



## KCWildman (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have source for Lemon Queen Sunflower seeds by the bag? Looking for up to 50 lbs. 

Thanks


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

We get 25 kg (55 lb) bags from our feed supplier. Maybe call around and see if a feedstore near you also has it.


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

Bulk Sunflower Seed - Lemon Queen - Flower Garden Seed


Lemon Queen-Sunflower Seeds - Flower Garden Seed



www.mainstreetseedandsupply.com


----------



## KCWildman (Dec 20, 2010)

charliez said:


> Bulk Sunflower Seed - Lemon Queen - Flower Garden Seed
> 
> 
> Lemon Queen-Sunflower Seeds - Flower Garden Seed
> ...





SuiGeneris said:


> We get 25 kg (55 lb) bags from our feed supplier. Maybe call around and see if a feedstore near you also has it.


Feed stores seem to have hybrid seed for bird feed. Lemon Queen is a heritage seed for field planting. Open pollinated, unlike some of the hybrids used for food plots.


----------

